# Reefers take note......updated March 28



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Saturday April 4 @ 5:30pm there's an informal drop in salt water reefing get together.
Place: John B pub 1000 Austin Ave in Coquitlam. If your an seasoned pro or a newbie it's a great chance to meet others and get tips, give tips or what ever and have a beverage of your choice to boot.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt....................


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> ttt....................


I agree Laurie. Really, even five people would be enough to start.

AquaAddict


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.............................


----------

